# AFI Editing Fall 2021



## Lu Li (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi, is there a thread for AFI Editing program Fall 2021? I can’t find one, so I just create this. 
Seems that not so many people apply for AFI editing this year, or they just didn’t find this forum?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2021)

Looks like @Ziyang and @zqw also applied to AFI editing this year.

Be sure to add your application to our database! 

https://www.filmschool.org/applications/categories/fall-2021-ma-mfa.15/?scf[School][1]=AFIEditing


----------



## Lu Li (Feb 24, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Looks like @Ziyang and @zqw also applied to AFI editing this year.
> 
> Be sure to add your application to our database!
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/applications/categories/fall-2021-ma-mfa.15/?scf[School][1]=AFIEditing


Thx, I would!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2021)

👀






						What questions do you have for the AFI Conservatory Admissions office?
					

The AFI Conservatory Admissions office has graciously agreed to be interviewed for an article on FilmSchool.org similar to the one that we have with USC.   What questions would you like to ask them? We're compiling a list of questions now and would love to add any questions you might have for...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## judypoovy (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm in!!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Woohoo! Congrats! Here's the link to gain access to the private AFI forums so you can meet your classmates:



			PRIVATE CLUB - AFI
		


To those that didn't get in don't give up and you can try again next year. We're interviewing AFI admissions this week so if you have any questions for them please let us know here:






						What questions do you have for the AFI Conservatory Admissions office?
					

The AFI Conservatory Admissions office has graciously agreed to be interviewed for an article on FilmSchool.org similar to the one that we have with USC.   What questions would you like to ask them? We're compiling a list of questions now and would love to add any questions you might have for...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also everyone be sure to *add or update your Applications in our database *to help others and so we can gather the best data about all the different film programs.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## modb (Mar 15, 2021)

I was accepted today!


----------



## hugofaraco (Mar 15, 2021)

Congrats for the editors that got in!!!


----------



## Lu Li (Mar 15, 2021)

waitlist😿


----------



## iamsamiamm (May 10, 2021)

Just got in off the waitlist!


----------



## Chris W (May 10, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2021)

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------

